# Mirror background aquarium



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone done this? I don't know how else to hide away everything in my rimless aquarium, the problem is that the aquarium is on the bottom level of a stacker stand so I can't hide the cables and hoses underneath and it defeats the whole rimless purpose if you can see a huge tangle of green eheim hose in the back.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I painted the back of all my tanks black


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad did it on a 5 gallon goldfish 10 years ago and loved it. He has tried convincing me to do my 160 with a mirror.... no way lol. 

Anything under 20 gallons should look okay


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

do people paint the backs of rimless aquariums??


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mirror backgrounds are tough because there is reflection off the glass onto the mirror which effects the clarity. Also algae looks twice as bad literally. IF the back panel was glass that would be a different story but cant recall seeing that.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I had a piece of mirror millar at the back of a 33g SW frag tank before. Currently one on my 2g wall tank. Love it - my 33g looks like a 66g and my 4" deep 2g looks like it is 4" deep  

The stuff is not too cheap though.


----------

